

Ask HN: Before launching my project, what things should I do? - notastartup

Hi guys, going to be launching my bootstrapped project https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scrape.it which I&#x27;ve been working for a good 4+ months, and I want to get some opinions as to what I should do before opening it up.<p>I&#x27;ve implemented analytics to measure engagement. 
I&#x27;m using Uservoice for customer development.
I&#x27;m recording a screencast to show how to use the tool with voiceover.
I&#x27;ve tested out the tool a lot to see that it works well.<p>What I think I should implement is, the ability to send emails after X number of days based on user action (not sure what this is called and what tools are out there that I can try out).<p>My plan is to reach out to a mailing list in regular chunks (is this called drip email marketing?)<p>Anyways, super excited, maybe I will post it in Show HN when it&#x27;s fully ready, I just want to know if there&#x27;s anything else that I might be missing, feedbacks are welcome of course!
======
seanrrwilkins
For just starting out, just focus on sending emails to your users directly and
manually. Ask them for direct feedback on the product, experience, etc. and
referrals too.

The video looks good and clearly explains the tool. And the rest of the site
looks good for a launch.

As you scale, the manual process will break, but that's a good thing. Worry
about tools and automation at that point.

Again, take the time to manually and personally email your first users so you
can get direct feedback and provide that extra touch up front.

~~~
notastartup
Thank you this is helpful. I thought about using mailchimp but guess I'll
contact the first bunch one by one.

